# 2008 SWOAPE Officer Nominations



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It's that time of year again...we need to nominate Club Officers for the upcoming year and hold an election again. Rob and I have decided to try something new this year and combine the Vice President and Secretary positions since we are so small. Should the need arise we can separate the two positions and vote again later in the year. Once we get the nominations in, I will start a poll for the elections (this should be one of the Secretary's duties).

*Current Officers*
President - Matt (matpat)
V.P. - Erik (Troy McClure)
Treasurer - Rob (rwoehr)
Secretary - Renee (duchessren)

Anyone can nominate someone (or even yourself) for one of the positions. It doesn't matter if you are new to the club or rarely attend meetings you can still make a nomination.

We will need to nominate a President again also and I will edit this post once some nominations come in.

To get things started I would like to re-nominate Rob for the Treasurer position. I would also like to nominate both Allen (Allen) and Chris (CincyCichlids) for the VP/Secretary position.

New Nominations

*President
* Matt

*VP/Secretary*
Allen
Chris

*Treasurer*
Rob

I will bump up the threads for the officer job descriptions so no one has to search for them


----------

